# Some Diecats Conversions



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/chevycovert1.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/chevycoverttop.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/chevycovertchassis2.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/chevycovertchassis1.jpg


http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/rod2.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/rod1.jpg


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice chassis ideas VJ and nice cars too


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: Picked some good cars for the conversion. :thumbsup:


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

VJ
You are the Dr. Frankenstein of this board! Great stuff!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks guys.... both cars were Hot Wheels. They both had a plastic chassis on them, so cutting was easy. The Twin Mill has a JL chassis and RRR Moon rims.. and you saw the custom chassis I made for the Chevy. It's VERY fast for a diecast. The rims are RRR Galaxy rims with Jack's famous white wall silicones. I've used this rim and tire set on a few of my customs and they look great on all of them. A classis combo for a classic car. I'm going to save a few sets for Dash's 55 T-jet bodies. They also look nice on Willy's T-jet, and of coarse, the Dash Galaxy


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm not as talented as VJ, but here's my latest die-cast conversion

Pagani Zonda built on a Tyco Command Control chassis (because of it's looong wheelbase and also because I had only this chassis to work with, always the same problems of parts here in Switzerland  )


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Jim,Nice job on th cars.The Twin mill looks nuts. Tom Stumpf


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice Job Zan-man..what brand of diecast is that car?


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't remember, but it's almost sure chinese and found at Toys r Us


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great conversions on the "die cats" Jim!....

But how do you get them to sit still when ya spark up the dremel?

Every time I try they hiss and scratch my eyes out.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bill, I declawed them!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

That rod with the twin motors reminds me of something in a cartoon I saw as kid- I just can't place it. It's not Secret Squirrel. It's not The Thunderbirds. I'm trying to remember the wild 70's cartoon with all the cars in it...

Tom Slick? hmmmm


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Slott V said:


> That rod with the twin motors reminds me of something in a cartoon I saw as kid- I just can't place it. It's not Secret Squirrel. It's not The Thunderbirds. I'm trying to remember the wild 70's cartoon with all the cars in it...
> 
> Tom Slick? hmmmm


Hanna Barbera Wacky Racers...maybe?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I always liked the diecast conversions. Very cool cars! Especially the Evil twin! :thumbsup:

Yup, best thing to do with a diecast is to make it GO! (ain't no dust on these diecast cars!)


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

VJ,

Some great lookers! How do they run? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

hey RR... they are not going to win many races but both run pretty well. The Chevy runs MUCH faster than the Twin Mill. Both will fly off the track if you give them too much juice, but the Chevy would beat most AW-jets in a drag race... and probably buy a wide margin too. 

Diecast conversions have a weird feel to them when you run them. On a t-jet chassis, I think they'll coast more... and when they get moving, you can feel it vibrate through the track. The Chevy also coasts through turns nicely. The Hp-7 motor is nice motor for these kinds of projects. They have a lot of power and they don't seem to get that hot.. but I only run them for 25-50 laps before I change cars. I like to run a lot of different cars


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Diecast slots Munster Coach Boothill expres*

These were always two of my favorite models as a kid.I'm glad JL made them in diecast.Munster Coach and The Boothill Express


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Tom... I also have a Munster's Coach made from a kit. LOVE that Boothill car. I'll have to build myself one one of these days


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm SURE YOU'RE COMING to the Parsippany,N.J. show on Nov.18.I'll see you there.

Tom


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Boot Hill Express*

A guy in my town built an exact copy of the Munsters' Coach and they were all in costume riding around on Halloween. How many people can say they looked out their picture window on Halloween and saw the Munsters drive by. 

Boothill Express:
I built this model as a kid and then saw it at a Chicago Auto Show a couple of years ago.









There was also a similar Stage Coach car that was an exhibition car in the 60's and 70's. Ed Jone's STAGE WEST wheelie car:


----------

